# Fiamma Turbovent - stuck?



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

I had great difficulty in finding someone reliable to fit my vent a couple of months ago. Whilst away in France it was initially fine, then it became more difficult - the handle sometimes turned without any effect then it seemed to gain some purchase and worked O.K. Now it still has these two variations but the vent is not opening even when the handle seems to be connecting. My first thought is that the vent is stuck closed and I need to get up on a ladder and try to free it.

Any other ideas, particularly from someone who has had the same problem will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

The handle is held on with a O ring, take that off and carefully operate the metal mechanism inside with thin pliers to see if it will open easily.

If it does you will need to buy an extension kit and use it as spare parts and replace the handle and plastic gear.

Peter


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks, Peter, but I already have the extension kit fitted. Is it possible that even with it fitted the opener is not long enough?

Phil


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Just bumping this in the hope of getting further advice.

Thanks,

Phil


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Darren says that the plastic gear could well be worn as it meshes with a metal gear.

Peter


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Not been used very much, but if that is the problem, is there a solution?

Many thanks,

Phil


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Phil42 said:


> Not been used very much, but if that is the problem, is there a solution?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Phil


you will need to buy an extension kit and use it as spare parts and replace the handle and plastic gear.

Suggest you give Darren a call and have a chat to him.

Peter


----------



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

Hello Phil,

I'd be really interested to know the outcome of your repair as mine has just done the same (just before high winds and rain - luckily the vent was in the closed position!)

Many thanks
Ross


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Ross,

Will let you know.

Phil


----------



## Phil42 (Apr 4, 2006)

Guess what? Just went out and tried it again and it worked fine. I'm thinking that maybe the vent was slightly stuck down. I haven't tried to open it fully yet - just in case it sticks open. We're off for a couple of days now but will take a closer look and report back on our return.

Phil


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

In the past I've had to remove mine to give it a good clean and to replace the electric motor.

Its quite straight forward, just remove the screws holding the plastic grill and all is revealed.

It will certainly pay you to replace the 'o' ring. Also make sure the drive belt cover is secure. Mine wasn't and it was fouling the fan and stopping it from working.


----------

